# Projector Headlights for G20?



## GrideGanjaman (Oct 15, 2003)

does anyone know of any projector headlights?
or of any conversion that not to difficult to do?

what have any of you guys to dress up the headlights, other than hids
??


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Suggestion:

I wouldn't spend my money on rice if I were you.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
HID isn't exactly 'dress' its function. Personally the only real thing to do for headlights if you have bad ones is HID. Otherwise there really isn't a market for alternatives.
Unfortunately HID means custom work.

Seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

harris81 said:


> *Suggestion:
> 
> I wouldn't spend my money on rice if I were you. *


why do you care how people spend their money....


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

It was just a suggestion, which is nothing but a suggestion, which means that I don't really give a crap what he does with his money. So, I don't know what your problem is with that statement.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just find it funny that people care so much about how/what other people do with their money.

Is it your car/money...no, so why care???


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Umm, I don't care. There are such things as suggestions/opinions. 

Remember this saying please:

"Opinions are like assholes, everyone has one".


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Wouldn't that also apply to your original post?

GrideGanjaman asked about projectors, conversions, and other ways to spruce up his headlights.

You retorted with the old, played out "rice" comment. Which is also an opinion.


----------



## GrideGanjaman (Oct 15, 2003)

*f'real eh. I happen to like rice, and like spending money ON my rice.*

I got some reverse glow guages....for DIRTY cheap...
any of you know where I can find the power wires for tach, speedo lights etc. 
I want the gauges to come on when I turn the headlights on just like the factory, 
but I don't wanna spend 3 hours following wires in the cluster or throught the steering column.
does anyone have any suggestions of where I can find an appropriate power source where I can tap into??






1CLNB14 said:


> Wouldn't that also apply to your original post?
> 
> GrideGanjaman asked about projectors, conversions, and other ways to spruce up his headlights.
> 
> You retorted with the old, played out "rice" comment. Which is also an opinion.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

i certainly hope 'projector headlights' isn't code for 'ricer blue headlights'... those lights get the death penalty.


----------



## GrideGanjaman (Oct 15, 2003)

*??????*

you smoking some crack buddy? or cracking a joke?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

gride, you would have to do a custom projector thing I believe as no G had them from that time nor do I know of a company that sells them for the G... you may be able to pull off getting them from another year car and molding to fit...


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> gride, you would have to do a custom projector thing I believe as no G had them from that time nor do I know of a company that sells them for the G... you may be able to pull off getting them from another year car and molding to fit...


There's a guy (Domiken) on www.G20.net who has a write up on how to add HIDs to a G20, search for that.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Rice rice baby...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

harris81 said:


> Rice rice baby...


 :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Ha! You again! You know I won't change my opinion about it.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Then why continue to post in this thread.
We already know your opinion.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

For the same reason you keep defending rice.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not defending anything.
I could just care less how other people spend their money.

I don't think any of your posts in this thread have been constructive or helpful in any way.

I really should be a mod.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

My posts are constructive where they have to be. For example, see my posts in the b13, b14, 2.0 and 1.6 sections. You'll know what my contributions are to this forum. I don't come here to screw around with people. I let them know what they need to know, for many don't know any better around here anyway. I've said it before, and I will say it again: rice ain't gettin' you nowhere


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ever heard of LJ Garcia?
Looks like it made him famous.

Now could you please move on.....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

my friend, you are an ass.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Who...me?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yes you...... wait no, the other guy... wait yeah. no.. Harris81.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The guy that's quoted in your sig! :banana: 

Oh, and sorry that this was taken so far :topic:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Who is the rice guy ? :waving:  :crazy:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

anyway it could be ricier... it could be an autozone muffler and ebay intake with claims you beat SR20's that have I/H/E and timing done...


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

:givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


DryBoy said:


> anyway it could be ricier... it could be an autozone muffler and ebay intake with claims you beat SR20's that have I/H/E and timing done...


What is wrong with the autozone muffler....I was very close to buy one ....Who wants a beer :cheers: snow is coming down....I hate snow....I need more beer I just have 3 left and I don't want to drive to the liquor store


----------



## Yahnozha (May 8, 2003)

Uncle Bens or San Fransicos greatest...who cares...you guys just need to kiss and make up.

Some JDM Primeras have HID dual projector headlights for the P11...good luck getting those...if not a HID kit is the best option.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I won't deny about my ricer past. In fact, I have admitted more than once here that I used to be a ricer, and it was a bad mistake that I made. 

Having an ebay intake doesn't make me a ricer if I beat or got quite close cars that have more things than mine, on the dyno AND in races. I can prove those claims. Unlike most of you, I don't make up shit. I have witnesses and documentation to support my claims.

You think I am an ass because quite frankly, most of you don't contribute one bit. Look at threads where I have helped forum members, look at threads where I have made efforts to help remove the plague of misinformation from here. And now this is how I get appreciated. Take a peek at sr20forum, and compare it to this forum. This forum is getting worse by the day. I know most of you don't care about the state of this forum, which is why this site is going downhill anyway.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

what would posting on SR20forum benefit me, a guy with a GA motor? Might as well be on a Miata forum.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Its not the motor part you will benefit from, its the part where you use your time on the message board effectively instead of having a case of rampant flame jobs. Granted that there are more people signing up here than the SR20 forum, but the fact is that those who have been here for quite some time are leaving a bad taste to this place. 

Now look at this thread, it was going somewhat alright until you tried to shoot me down by saying that I was probably lying about my car's performance against two cars. What was that all about? Why flame me for something I can actually prove? Also look at my prior posts in the sections that I mentioned. You will see how much I help out people here. 

Why leave a bad taste by attacking folks personally? People here need to take some time off from here and reassess their attitudes, especially those that warrant a need for change.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

harris81 said:


> Why leave a bad taste by attacking folks personally? .



Which is what you did with the first post in this thread.

I'm not going to deny that you are helpful in other sections of the forum.
However, in this thread you were being counter productive.

It is your opinion that spending $$$ on projector lights for a G20 is wasting $$$ on rice. Well, the person that started this thread thinks otherwise, and it''s their $$$.


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

Please take this convo somewhere else, or help the guy out. Back on topic, as Yahnozha said, HIDs came stock on some Nissan Primeras (New Zealand & Japan). The dual headlights look pretty nice too.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah but are those a direct bolt on affair? They do look real nice.


----------



## GrideGanjaman (Oct 15, 2003)

Do you boys need to be separated? you know who you are.

thanks for all the input from those who posted some.

as you guys know those knock off bulbs ALWAYS blow. I tried using some japan..last me 6 months, over the 3 months from eurolite shit.

I no longer got the flow for the HIDs, what bulbs are you guys using, and how long do they last before they burn, or your harness melts?
PIAA I hear tend to blow too. I notice on the driver side the g20 tends to blow. is anyone else experiencing these same things too?


----------



## dsigns (May 23, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> yeah but are those a direct bolt on affair? They do look real nice.


They are direct bolt-on, cept you also need to have the matching corner lights. Also, they are for a RHD car so it light towards the wrong side...


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Foreign help*

GrideGanjaman.....

I'm from overseas as you can see.... SO... I don't know which car is a G20 so If ANYBODY can post a photo, :showpics: maybe I can help him....

We have some cars here with different names that was sold, updated and even re-designed, and maybe something works for GrideGanjaman's car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's the Nissan Primera


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

also u can do is do a bmw bixenon retrofit into your housing that way u can have both ur hi and lo beams.

u can read more about retro at www.hidforum.com

and harris oem hid arent rice they benefit your driving by increasing the visibility of the roads


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I didn't know G20s had OEM HIDs. Oh well, I think I should keep it on the down-low regarding "cosmetic" stuff.


----------

